# Is this a true game line



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

I was on another forum and just happen to stumble onto this site they claim to have fighting dogs in there blood and fight there dogs i don't know if the country there in it's still legal to fight them 
http://highbloodbulldogs.bravehost.com/indexam.html


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

They don't appear to have scars all over them for them to be fought but what do I know.............


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The lines they advertise are game lines. However Im not buying that site. THose dogs are far from conditioned dogs and unless they have doctored the pictures there is no proof of the dogs being matched. They are overseas though where it could be legall but they have a disclamer saying FIGHT AGAINST DOG FIGHTING?????


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Well he has alot of nice pic's of old dogs and his dog's look good to


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

it looks like some set up/scam. they have fake peds, they sound like straight rookies, and their dogs arent even in condition. they claim to have game bloodlines but they dont have the peds to back it up. looks like a scam to me.

they also claim to have a 4, and 3x winner..... bs


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

holy shit.... they're selling their dogs at $2100..... they dont have the papers to back up their dogs. scam artist. only a fool will fall for this.

edit: i just remembered. my friend showed me this website before, he told me they were scam artist.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

They appear to be gamebred dogs, but I don't think they're game tested. They're not conditioned and I don't see any visible scars that would indicate that they're being fought. It says that they're located in Brazil.


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> They appear to be gamebred dogs, but I don't think they're game tested. They're not conditioned and I don't see any visible scars that would indicate that they're being fought. It says that they're located in Brazil.


scars do heal. i know someone who has a 3x winner but he looks like he's never fought in his life.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

chino0503 said:


> scars do heal. i know someone who has a 3x winner but he looks like he's never fought in his life.


Yeah, they do, but sometimes the hair doesn't grow back where deep cuts and puncture wounds were.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I heard pitbulls were banned in Brazil. Maybe only certain parts of the country?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

It might be certain areas, like we have BSL here.

Brazil, many more dogs down there
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=129990


----------

